# Florida Beaches



## rosebud5 (Mar 1, 2009)

We would like to buy an oceanfront TS. What beaches would you recommend, what would you avoid? How about New Smyrna, south of Daytona? Mind you, we are not looking for the great night life, but a small relaxing place out of the way, where we could get out of the cold of the Northeast and just enjoy the ocean.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 1, 2009)

New Smyrna is a nice place to visit, but not the area where I would buy.  Unless you plan on driving I95 or taking the auto-train.  Especially with resale prices being what they are right now.  Buy in an area where you would be happy to vacation every year, even if you couldn't make the trade you want.  I've spent 50 years vacationing all over Florida, and my favorite area is Southwest Fla, from Marco Island to Captiva.  Fly into Ft Myers and it's all within a 30 to 60 minute drive.  I've spent time in New Smyrna. I used to drive there from Orlando because you could park your car on the beach.  It was close to Daytona and the Space Center, but there's just not anything right there, other than being an hour's drive from more popular places.


----------



## tombo (Mar 2, 2009)

I love New Smyrna Beach exactly because it is an uncrowded area to relax. I go to places like New York, New Orleans, and Las Vegas for excitement. I go to New Smyrna Beach to enjoy the ocean, the beach, and to relax. 

This area is about 5 hours closer (each way) by car than south Florida, and with the current high air fare prices I only buy at places I can drive to in one day. Plus if you drive you not only save on air fares, you save on renting a car.

The beach is very nice, uncrowded, and the water drops off very slowly so the kids can play in the shallow water. You can ride bicycles on the beach and it is easy to walk on. There are often waves to ride for bigger kids. 

Norwood's restaurant in New Smyrna is the best Restaurant in the whole area, and it is a restaurant that people staying in Daytona Beach often drive to because it is better than any restaurant in Daytona (in many people's opinion). The resorts in New Smyrna are smaller with almost no high rise buildings. Often you will be the only people on the beach for 100's of yards or the only ones at the pool if you buy at a smaller resort. The large multi- story resorts at other beaches push so many people to the beach that you are falling all over each other, getting sand kicked on you and your towels as people walk by, and the footballs and frisbees are zooming by your head constantly. If you like peace, quiet, and relaxation New Smyrna Beach is hard to beat.

If you ever get bored in New Smyrna it is only one hour to all of the activities in Orlando, it is less than an hour to Daytona Beach, it is about 45 minutes to the Kennedy Space Center, and it is about one and a half hours to St Augustine. You are close to everything exciting that central Florida has to offer, but far enough away to be able to relax in peace and quiet away from the throngs of tourists. 

I usually do theme parks and other activities away from New Smyrna for 2 days out of 7, but the best part of my vacation is always the 5 days I spend doing nothing at New Smyrna Beach.


----------



## Gramma5 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Check out the West Coast of Fl.*

I've been to New Smyrna beach several times and if you are looking for just peace and quiet, that may be the place for you. However, if you are going in the winter months, the Atlantic Ocean is much too cold to swim in. Plus unless you are an early riser you get no sunsets!
We live on the west coast of SW Fla. in a quiet town near Venice (Englewood) and love the Gulf of Mexico. It is warm enough to swim in in Jan-Mar (however, we locals rarely do it) and there is  night life if you want it, within driving distance. There are a couple of TS on the beach here and many more just north on Longboat Key. The beaches are nicer around Sarasota but there are MANY more people! Plus we get fantastic sunsets!!! It's always good to visit and check out the places before you buy there because everyone has their own idea of what works for them.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## Don (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree with the area, but not the winter swimming.  The gulf temperature is usually in the high 60's/low 70's and that was cold even when I lived in VA.
Englewood Beach sounds just like what you might like.  The beaches farther north and south have a lot more hustle and bustle around them.  The TS that is on the beach is Sea Oats Beach Club. The one across the street, Englewood Beach and Yacht Club, is on Lemon Bay. There is a beach access path at the end of Sea Oats parking lot.
If you want someplace quiet, this is it.  Night life around here consists of going out to eat or shopping.  You could also go into Port Charlotte to take in a movie.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 2, 2009)

A friend at work told me today, the gulf side of Florida is much better than the atlantic side. Dont you have to worry about hurricanes on the golf side?

My feid was referring to down south of Tampa Bay. The one thing I like about New Smyrna is it is on the ocean, close to Orlando and all the other spots that are close but far enough away.

BTW: Thanks for the replies. They really help.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 2, 2009)

Rosebud - hurricanes are HUGE weather storms.  They hit the entire southeastern USA.  When they hit Florida, they are usually big enough to impact BOTH coasts.  When they hit South Carolina, they are big enough to impact Pennsylvania.  It doesn't matter if you're on the east coast or the west coast of Florida as far as hurricanes are concerned.  Remember Katrina, that devistated New Orleans?  It first hit the Florida East coast - went straight across Florida to the west coast, then went up the Gulf of Mexico to New Orleans.  There is no place in the southeast USA safe from hurricanes.


----------



## Holysmoke (Mar 2, 2009)

Haulover  :whoopie:


----------



## ljwhit (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree with the posters about Englewood.  It is such a laid back, no hustle town.  As for hurricanes, somehow this little area seems to get missed by all the storms.  No reason  for it, maybe just luck.  I live just north of Englewood in Venice.  We had a tropical storm pass thru several years ago that did a little damage, but life went on as usual.  And the No Name Storm way back in the 90's was the last storm to do any significant damage.  The west coast of Florida, south of Tampa Bay is all very laid back, low key.  You could also look around Siesta Key in Sarasota, there are some timeshares there.


----------



## geekette (Mar 3, 2009)

Las Olas Beach Club, Satellite Beach, FL

Small resort, parking under the resort.  Good location, fabulous units, excellent staff.  Most seem to own to use.  Nice pool area/hot tub, secured access from the beach, loungers on the beach.

I have not visited many FL timeshares, but of the exchanges I've made, this was definitely one of the nicer resorts, even tho it is older.


----------



## Don (Mar 4, 2009)

ljwhit said:


> I agree with the posters about Englewood.  It is such a laid back, no hustle town.  As for hurricanes, somehow this little area seems to get missed by all the storms.  No reason  for it, maybe just luck.  I live just north of Englewood in Venice.  We had a tropical storm pass thru several years ago that did a little damage, but life went on as usual.  And the No Name Storm way back in the 90's was the last storm to do any significant damage.  The west coast of Florida, south of Tampa Bay is all very laid back, low key.  You could also look around Siesta Key in Sarasota, there are some timeshares there.


Donna in 1960 was the last hurricane to hit the area until Charley in '04.  I live about halfway down the east side of the Cape Haze Peninsula and the eye passed about 5 mi. south of me.  Charley was such a tight, compact storm that my SIL had Cat.1 winds while we had Cat.4.  She lives in East Englewood about 7 mi. NW of us.  Up in Venice you might have had gale force gusts, but no high winds to speak of.  
That tropical storm was Gabrielle.  It brushed us, also.


----------



## Harry (Mar 4, 2009)

*Cocoa Beach*

We loved the area so much after timesharing there twice, we bought a condo.
We had the same qualifications as you do.  Check it out.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2009)

rosebud5 said:


> A friend at work told me today, the gulf side of Florida is much better than the atlantic side. Dont you have to worry about hurricanes on the golf side?
> 
> My feid was referring to down south of Tampa Bay. The one thing I like about New Smyrna is it is on the ocean, close to Orlando and all the other spots that are close but far enough away.
> 
> BTW: Thanks for the replies. They really help.



definitely like the gulf side better - it, unless there is a hurricane, is much tamer. so even some people (like me) who won't go in on the ocean side - will definitely go in on the gulf side.

the ocean side can be scarey. those high waves hitting the coastline.

the gulf side does not generally (unless a storm) have high waves.

so would go with gulfside. Own one on the quieter side of Panama City Beach (and yes there is a quiet side) - Landmark Holiday Beach Resort. It is quiet but hey if you want action - just a short trip in the car.


----------



## KCI (Mar 5, 2009)

There are several small Timeshares on Marco Island that are right on the beach. The water is normally quiet and warm. The beach is beautiful and about 3 miles long, so it's great to walk on and collect shells. Most of the timeshares are about 20 years old and can be purchased for between 5 and 10K, Hilton manages 4 of them on the beach and Marriott is building a new one, but costs are outragious, starting at about 35K and working up to 125K for a week. All the timeshares are excellent traders and II just begs you to deposit your week because there is a real lack of timeshares on the east coast of FL.
KCI's Wingman


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Holysmoke said:


> Haulover  :whoopie:



Bring plenty of sunscreen!


----------



## wcfr1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I live in the Clearwater/St.Pete area and the beaqch here is as good as it gets. Lots of inexpensive timeshares to chose from up and down the beach. Want to buy one of mine on the beach?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 7, 2009)

Love the gulf side. Anything Clearwater to Sarasota area to Sanibel to Marco has beautiful beaches.

I myself did not like the Daytona area.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 8, 2009)

This thread has definitely been an eye opener and a good reason why we need to do research before we buy anything. I wouldn't discount the Atlantic side, but I do need to check these areas out myself. It's close enough to drive and if I'm going to make that committment as I approach retirement, I want to make sure the decision is informed. The best thing about all the responses received, is that I have another option (gulf coast) to potentially take advantage of before I make any decision.


----------



## Present (Mar 9, 2009)

KCI said:


> There are several small Timeshares on Marco Island that are right on the beach. The water is normally quiet and warm. The beach is beautiful and about 3 miles long, so it's great to walk on and collect shells. Most of the timeshares are about 20 years old and can be purchased for between 5 and 10K, Hilton manages 4 of them on the beach and Marriott is building a new one, but costs are outragious, starting at about 35K and working up to 125K for a week. All the timeshares are excellent traders and II just begs you to deposit your week because there is a real lack of timeshares on the east coast of FL.
> KCI's Wingman



The Charter Club is right next door to the new Marriott on Marco.  Every unit is an ocean front unit (some views on the lower levels may be set back of the pool or partially blocked by palm trees).  It is a very well run and managed timeshare.  I purchased mine right before a hurricane with signifcant damage but there was adequate reserves / insurance to cover almost everything.  I think the one special assessment we had was to upgrade the kitchens and was about $100.  MF's have been stable with no big jumps. It is not on the 'luxury' level of a Marriott but a nice place with very friendly people and awesome views.  Owners / HGVC traders also get free sailing lessons, kayaks, sailing, bikes, etc.  There are current plans to upgrade the units further.  I can't remember off hand but I think they are planning on re-doing the bathrooms and replacing the furniture.  The carpeting, tile floors, bedrooms and kitchens have been all done in the last couple of years.  I bought my unit with the plan of using it once and then trading it.  It's been a few years now and I have yet to trade it and doubt if I ever will.  I really love it and look forward to my week each year.  I actually have been keeping my eye out for another one


----------

